# Civil Rights Pioneer Rosa Parks Dead At 92



## Ping898 (Oct 24, 2005)

http://www.cnn.com/2005/US/10/24/parks.obit/index.htmlhttp://news.yahoo.com/s/wdiv/20051025/lo_wdiv/3016999

Civil rights pioneer Rosa Parks has died. 
Parks, 92, reportedly died around 7 p.m. Monday at St. John Hospital on Detroit's east side.
Parks' refusal to give up her bus seat to a white man in Montgomery, Ala., in 1955 landed her in jail and sparked a bus boycott that is considered the start of the modern civil rights movement. The bus is on display at the Henry Ford Museum, Dearborn.
Parks, was born Feb. 4, 1913, in Tuskegee, Ala. She lived in Detroit.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 24, 2005)

:asian:  I think what she did took a lot of courage, especially considering the climate of the South at the time.


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 24, 2005)

http://www.freep.com/news/latestnews/pm6901_20051024.htm


----------



## bignick (Oct 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 24, 2005)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 25, 2005)

A tiny act which changed the course of American history. Let us all learn from her deed. No act is too small, no cause is too large, no soul is incapable, no person too ordinary.

Rosa, you GO, girl!  Respect.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 25, 2005)

:asian:   She made a difference.  For that, she has my full respect.  She is a true role model.

All of us do make a difference somehow, somewhere, for someone.  Let us never underestimate ourselves and the mark we make on another person each day.

- Ceicei


----------



## Rick Wade (Oct 25, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 25, 2005)

My children and I, not too long ago, discussed the importance of her actions.  They were awed and I have never stopped being so...


----------



## MJS (Oct 25, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 25, 2005)

.
:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 25, 2005)

*"Our lives begin to end the day we become silent about things that matter" ~ Martin Luther King Jr. *



> "Are you going to stand up?" the bus driver asked.
> 
> "No," Parks answered.
> 
> ...


One of the things I read in today's paper that quoted her in 1992 saying that the idea that "her feet were tired and she simply did not want to get up is a myth. She said that she refused to get up because she was tired of seeing her people being treated that way." 

Brave woman who's actions changed the course of American history. She fulfilled her purpose in this life well. 

. :asian:


----------



## Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 26, 2005)

.


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 26, 2005)

.


----------



## ppko (Oct 30, 2005)

.


----------



## Gemini (Oct 30, 2005)

.


----------



## Xequat (Oct 30, 2005)

.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 6, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## kempomama (Nov 12, 2005)

.


----------

